# Automatisches Ausführen um Datenbank zu aktualisieren



## Kilinat (12. Aug 2015)

Hallo Leute,

habe eine kleine Frage bezüglich eines Hobbyprojektes. Ich will in Java automatisiert eine Datenbank aktualisieren, etwa in Abständen von einer Stunde. Die Datenbank soll auf einem Server laufen, sodass ich von einer Smartphone App (iPhone & Android) darauf zugreiffen.

Meine Frage dazu wäre, wie ich dabei am besten vorgehe, bzw. wie ich mein Java System, welches Daten von diversen Quellen ausliest und in die Datenbank schreiben soll, aufbauen soll und es automatisch ausführen kann.

Habe selbst etwas Erfahrung mit Maven.

Eine Frage auch noch zur Datenbank: Es wird keine komplexe Datenstruktur geben, und kann mit maximal 2 Tabellen realisiert werden. (Idealerweise sogar 1) - Welches DBMS würde ihr mir dafür empfehlen? Habe schon ein bisschen mit NoSQL (MongoDB) gemacht und bin nicht wirklich ein Freund davon.


Liebe Grüße und Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Tom299 (13. Aug 2015)

Wenn der Server unter Linux läuft, würde ich einfach MySQL (oder alternativ PostgreSQL) nehmen und das Java-Programm als Cron Job ausführen lassen -> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cron


----------



## Kilinat (14. Aug 2015)

Hi, danke für die Antwort. 

Hab mir das jetzt alles angesehen, und werde das als Cronjob laufen lassen. Als Datenbank hab ich jetzt einfach MySQL genommen, passt auch wunderbar.

Lg


----------

